# Nvidia oder ATI was meint ihr?

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute

 Ich wollte mal eure allgemeine Meinung zu Nvidia und ATI wissen, zu welchem Hersteller steht ihr und vorallem warum:

mal sehen sehen was sich da so ergiebt  :Wink: 

MFG BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Dr. Nein

Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja ATI. Bisher bin ich eigentlich immer recht gut gefahren mit deren Karten. Sind v.a. beim Kühler doch etwas eleganter Designt worden (Persönliche Meinung, ist nicht fundiert  :Smile:  ). Das doofe an deren Karten ist halt, dass die Linuxtreiber ziemlich fürn A.... sind. Da ich aber die Graka nur zum zocken brauche und das nur unter Windows tue is das kein Problem.

----------

## psyqil

 *Dr. Nein wrote:*   

> Sind v.a. beim Kühler doch etwas eleganter Designt worden

  :Very Happy:  Auch nicht schlecht!

Da ich meine Grakas lieber benutze als bestaune, und das auch noch unter Linux: Nvidia. Auch wenn ich mich gerade ärgere, das der Treiber keine 1400x1050 unterstützt...

----------

## giga89

Also ich schwöre auf NVIDIA, habe bis jetzt nur GeForces gehabt, aktuell ne 6600GT und die läuft super unter Windose und Gentoo. Auch die Treiber von der Nvidia-Homepage haben mir noch nie Probleme bereitet, deshalb hab ich noch nie emerge nvidia-kernel/glx gemacht. ATI is ja auch nich unbedingt performanter!? :Question: 

----------

## schachti

Für Windows: ATI ist mir sympathischer, Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist besser:

Für Linux: Die ATI-Linux-Treiber kann man vergessen, für 3D unter Linux führt kein Weg an NVIDIA vorbei.

----------

## Inte

Ich setze bei den meisten Rechnern auf ATI. Die Radeon 7200/7500 wird direkt vom Kernel unterstützt und ich kann mir das ganze Treiber nachinstallieren sparen. Klar ist die Performance nicht die beste, zumal die Reihe etwas älter ist, aber ich hab sowieso keine 3D-lastigen Spiele.

Ansonsten baue ich Matrox ein. Meine neuste Investition ist eine P650.

----------

## Erlenmayr

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Also ich schwöre auf NVIDIA, habe bis jetzt nur GeForces gehabt, aktuell ne 6600GT und die läuft super unter Windose und Gentoo. Auch die Treiber von der Nvidia-Homepage haben mir noch nie Probleme bereitet, deshalb hab ich noch nie emerge nvidia-kernel/glx gemacht. ATI is ja auch nich unbedingt performanter!?

 

Warum das? emerge nvidia-kernel macht nichts anderes, als den Treiber zu installieren. Es hat aber den Vorteil, dass Portage von der Installation weiß und sauber wieder alles entfernen kann.

Ich selbst bevorzuge NVIDIA, besonders wegen der Treiber für Linux. Die ATI-Treiber sind mehr als beschissen. (Nicht nur die für Linux!)

----------

## nizo

also ich hab auch ne ati radeon 9800pro atlantis, und versuche sie seit knapp 4 tagen im opengl-modus zum laufen zu bekommen, da ich Quake3, ET, UT, Doom3 zokken will. von der installation her läuft der treiber gut durch aber X lässt einfach kein opengl von ati zu hab immer nur MESA, daher Nvidia (hatte ich vorher un klappte prima !)

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 :Shocked:   wow, nvidia is klar bevorzugt   aber zumgrösten teil einfach wegen der linux unterstüzung , das stimmt, da könnte  sich ATI was linux sicherlich mal angeht sicher ein beispiel nehmen  :Wink: 

 also was mich persöndlich an nvidia  noch fasziniert,  einerseits die treiber, die machen richtig vorwerts immer kommen neue treiber die mehr leistung aus dem (vieleicht schon veralteten GPU) raus kizeln, - magvieleicht nervend sein für den enduser da es immer updates giebt aber naja  :Razz: 

andererseits: die settings - unter windoff kamm das damals sehr gut zum tragen , ich weiss nicht wer von euch kennt die nvidia settings für XP die bieten wirklich viele tolle und nützliche dinge.  soweit ich seh unter linux nicht ganz soviele aber doch nützliche, (vermutlich kann man ja auch unter linux die meisten dinge einfach selbst machen was bei windoff SHER beschrenkt war)  - aber auch unter windoff war ATI nicht so toll mit den settings - wie es unter Linux steht weiss ich nicht aber so wie man hört anscheinend  auch net so toll  :Smile: 

ALSO ATI  :Exclamation:     bitte ein wenig mehr unterstüzung für linux  :Laughing: 

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin inzwischen eher wie der Nvidia-Fan, die Treiber sind einfach ausgereifter und basieren auf dem (meiner Ansicht nach) besseren "When it's done"-Prinzip, und obwohl ja gerade ATi sich in Sachen OpenGL 2.0 so reingehängt hat, sind ATi-Karten unter Windows und Linux in Sachen OpenGL einfach nicht konkurrenzfähig, man schaue sich die erbärmlichen Leistungen der FireGL Reihe im Vergleich zu den Quadro-Karten von Nvidia an.

In der Tat bevorzuge ich aber derzeit Intel-Grafikchips (GMA900 als Teil des i915GM Mainboard Chipsatzes für den Pentium-M), gerade im Zusammenspiel mit dem Pentium-M zeigt Intel dass man doch noch ein Feld hat, im dem man etwas besser als AMD da steht (aber auch nur da), die Treiber sind direkt im Kernel, man bemüht sich um schnellen und saubern Support, und bis auf die Firmware für meinen IPW2200 befindet sich auf meinem ThinkPad derzeit kein Stück Code das nicht unter GPL/LGPL oder wenigstens BSD-Lizenz befindet.

Keine DRI-Snapshots, keine untauglichen unbequemen und nervigen Kernel-Module die nur in binärer Form vorliegen usw.

Das einzige was ich noch akzeptiere sind Karten die auf dem R250 Chip von ATi basieren, die werden nämlich auch noch direkt vom Kernel untersützt.

Daneben gäbe es noch XGI(VIA) und S3, aber die sind trotz quelloffener Treiber einfach ultralahm, aber beide haben ja interessantes für Herbst 05 geplant.

Sofern sich die Treiberpolitik noch Nvidia oder ATi nicht schnell ändert, kaufe ich mir von dennen auch keine Karten mehr*, auf binär Module habe ich keine Lust. Zumal sind, rein von der Zahl der Hersteller, nur noch ein Minderheit bilden.

Ich denke auch Intel hat Firmengeheimnisse, die schaffen das aber quelloffene Treiber anzubieten  :Shocked: 

Was Mainbords angeht kaufe ich übrigens nur Intel und VIA, da kann man im Schlaf zugreifen, und langt nicht ins Klo.

Nvidia kann man ja total vergessen (Binär-Treiber für S-ATA und Co. die Spinnen, kann ich ja gleich Windows installieren), und SiS ist die Reinkarnation der Unzuverlässigkeit, wenn man Glück hat läuft irgend was.

*Die auch noch in ihrer Treiber-Politik zu unterstützen wäre ja das dümmste was gegen GNU/LINUX unternehmen kann...

----------

## Cenrim

ATI

absolut klar, weil: primär PPC-user  :Wink: 

wenn du dauernd auf seiten landest, mit denen du nix anfangen kannst, weil se flashverseucht sind und ähnliches, entwickelt sich die abneigung gegen proprietäre software einfach schneller 

n apple *book mit nvidia chipsatz is schrott, kein suspend, keine beschleunigung.. das macht doch keinen spaß..

(naja, OK, ich hab probleme gehabt, beides auf meinem iBook mit Radeon gleichzeitig zum laufen zu bekommen und habs dann erstma sein gelassen, weil mir snooze einfach mal sehr viel wichtiger is als opengl..  :Rolling Eyes:  )

und auch sonst benutz ich lieber opensource treiber als irgendwelche 'fremden' binärpakete, die performance is mir recht egal, weil ichse nich brauch

ich hab ne Radeon9200 rumliegen, die irgend nen merkwürdigen fehler hat, weswegen mit beschleunigung das halbe bild schrott is, aber ich hab überlegt, die in den hier rumstehenden PCeinzubauen und die GF2 (von meinem mitbewohner) wieder rauszuwerfen, damit ich halt vernünftige (  :Wink:  ) treiber benutzen kann

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

so viele nvidia befürworter geben keine meinung ab, schade naja  :Rolling Eyes: 

aber es giebt doch überzeugte nvidia gegener  :Very Happy: 

MFG

      BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Dr. Nein

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Dr. Nein wrote:*   Sind v.a. beim Kühler doch etwas eleganter Designt worden  Auch nicht schlecht!

 

Öhm ja ich gebe zu da habe ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. :Embarassed:  Eigentlich wollte ich damit sagen, dass die ATI-Karten weniger Abwärme erzeugen und deswegen nen besser designten (Design ist nicht nur das Aussehen, sondern auch der generelle Aufbau imho), also leiseren Kühler haben.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ich habe im Laptop eine ATI Mobile irgendwas. Als ich letzten Oktober mit Gentoo angefangen hatte (Da hatte ich den Laptop frisch gekauft) gab es nur die Möglichkeit Neuster Xorg, dafür keine ATI Unterstützung oder alter Xorg und ATI Unterstützung. Das hat mich zwar ein wenig geärgert, aber ich musste eh erst das Gentoo System besser kennenlernen.

Nach ner Weile war ich dann soweit mein KDE mit 3D Unterstützung zu bauen und da waren dann auch die Treiber bereit. Am Anfang hatte ich ein zwei kleinere Probleme, welche aber von Unverständniss Meinerseits herrrührten. Seither habe ich auch schon Games wie Unreal Tournament 2004 etc. ausprobiert und war selber von der Geschwindigkeit und stabilität überrascht.

Also für meine nächsten Laptop würde ich ganz klar wieder ATI nehmen!

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also ich hab erlich gseagt wie einige schon mit bekommen haben bei meinem Sony VAIO FS115M und der integrierten geforce 6200 go einen kleinen krieg den die will nicht wirklich funktioniren: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-358186.html

 in meinem Grossen Pc (siehe Signatur) hab ich eine 6600GT und die läuft prächtig  :Razz:   es mag also gut sein das ATI bei Laptop einen schritt vorauss ist , alerdings meinermeinung nach auch nur unter linux den unter windows klappt es mit meiner rebelischen geforce 6200 Go  auch gut , naja wer weis, vieleicht liegt es auch an mir  :Embarassed: 

MFG

     Blackburns_Gentoo

----------

## Pegasus87

Also ich habe lange Zeit NVidia Karten benutzt. Dann hab ich mir jedoch vor einem viertel JAhr eine Radeon 9600XT gekauft und bin mit der Grafikleistung sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows voll zufrieden.

Zugegeben, das Installieren der ATI Treiber unter Linux ist nicht gerade einfach, hab eine ganze Woche gebraucht, bis ich genug Infos gesammelt hatte, um mir die Karte so einzurichten, dass alles glatt geht, inkl. 3D-Beschleunigung und so weiter. :Laughing: 

Funktioniert aber soweit gut. 

Was ich auch als Vorteil ansehe: Die ATI Karten verbrauchen etwas weniger Strom als NVidia-Karten und können daher auch öfters passiv gekühlt werden. Gerade bei PCs, die den ganzen Tag laufen, kann sowas Geld sparen.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

wer unbedingt 3D-Grafik braucht, ist unter Linux auf jeden Fall mit NVidia besser bedient, als mit ATI. Die ATI-Treiber haben sich zwar in diesem Jahr merklich verbessert, aber so richtig brauchbar sind sie immer noch nicht.

Allerdings würde ich trotzdem jedem User, der keine 3D-Unterstützung braucht, zu einer Grafikkarte raten, für die es Treiber im Quellcode gibt. Leider schaut es nicht so aus, als ob NVidia seine Treiber jemals als open-source verfügbar machen wird. Bleibt nur noch die Hoffnung, daß der Sourcecode trotzdem mal irgendwie in freier Wildbahn auftaucht... aber das sind Wunschträume.

Poly

----------

## boris64

Seit ich meine letzte "andere" Grafikkarte (MGA400) wegen mangelhafter 3D-Performance aus meinem Rechner 

geworfen habe (ok, ist schon ein paar Jahre her), benutze ich grundsätzlich nur noch Nvidia-Karten.

Warum? Ganz einfach:

Es gibt für jedes System, welches ich benutze, aktuelle Treiber (linux,windows, bsd).

Es gibt nur einen Treiber für (fast) alle Karten (ok, zu viel Traffic, egal, ich hab DSL).

Weiterhin laufen diese Karten grundsätzlich stabil und ohne irgendwelche Probleme/Schwierigkeiten,

es gibt für mich absolut keinen Grund mal auf einen anderen Hersteller zu "wechseln".

@Dr. Nein: jaja, der Kühler  :Wink: 

Aber mal ernsthaft, wer einen (wirklich) ruhigen PC haben will, der muss sich eh immer nachträglich einen

Nullnoise-Kühler a la Zalman kaufen, wenn er keine Flugzeugturbine im Gehäuse haben will.

Da sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden Konkurenten Ati und Nvidia.

@Polynomial-C: "...wer unbedingt 3D-Grafik braucht,...."

Warum denn immer mit weniger zufrieden geben? Wer kauft sich denn eine Geforce6/Ati9800Irgendwas,

um dann seinen 2D-Desktop zu bestaunen und/oder Office-Dokumente zu bearbeiten.

Ich finde, eine neue Grafikkarte sollte 2D&3D ordentlich beherrschen, sei es die Hardware oder der Treiber.

"Wer weniger braucht", kauft sich bei Ebay für 10€ eine alte PCI/AGP-Grafikkarte.

Alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

@ borisdigital:

Lies mal bitte mein ganzes Posting. Ich sagte ja nicht ohne Grund "wer unbedingt 3D braucht". Soweit ich das sehe, brauchen gerade Linuxuser recht selten 3D-Grafik und dann tut es wie du sagtest auch die 10¤ Karte von ebay, für die es dann allerdings wenigstens vernünftige opensource-Treiber gibt. Klar sind auch für ATI-/NVidia-Karten opensource-Treiber verfügbar, aber was will ich mit einem stromfressenden 3D-Boliden, bei dem ich kein 3D benutzen kann, weil es nur closed-source Binärtreiber gibt, mit denen das (einigermaßen) gescheit klappt?

Oder um das ganze mal etwas weiterzuspinnen... angenommen NVidia geht heute pleite... wer garantiert mir dann, daß ich auch mit Kernel 2.6.35 bzw. 2.8.x noch den letzten von NVidia veröffentlichten Binärtreiber für meine Karte verwenden kann? Bei ATI ist das Problem ja noch schlimmer. Da schauen User, die Kernel 2.6.12 verwenden wollen, immer noch in die Röhre, da es noch keinen ATI-Treiber gibt, der ohne Patches mit dieser Kernelversion funktioniert.

Daß gerade die Grafikkartenhersteller sich einen Dreck um die Lizenz des Linuxkernels kümmern, indem sie ihre Linuxtreiber nicht quelloffen vertreiben, hat mittlerweile schon dazu geführt, daß es Bestrebungen gibt, eine "opensource Grafikkarte" zu entwickeln:

Open Source Grafikkarte für Linux geplant

Interview: Timothy Miller

Open Source Grafikkarte

(sind die ersten Links, die ich bei Google zu dem Thema gefunden habe, es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Artikel darüber).

Sobald klar wird, daß diese Grafikkarte wirklich in die Läden kommt, werde ich sämtliche Rechner bei mir damit ausrüsten. Wie gut/schlecht die 3D-Performanche letztendlich sein wird, ist mir dann auch egal, ich hab' nur keine Lust mehr, die Machenschaften der großen Grafikkartenhersteller zu unterstützen. Jeder Linuxuser, der sich eine ATI-/NVidia-Karte kauft, erklärt sich ja mehr oder weniger damit einverstanden, daß besagte Hersteller ihre Linuxtreiber nicht quelloffen vertreiben.

Poly

----------

## l3u

Ich hab überall problemlos ATI-Karten laufen (2 Computer, 1 Laptop). Mir ist eigentlich auch die Leistung egal, hauptsache ich seh was ;-) der Rest ist für die Ego-Shooter und Gamer vielleicht ganz nett, aber für PERL und Server juckt mich das net.

----------

## hoschi

Ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen dass es andere Grafikkartenhersteller als Nvidia oder ATi gibt, zum Beispiel und gerade besonders Intel.

Nein, da gibts leider noch nichts von AMD  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schachti

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeder Linuxuser, der sich eine ATI-/NVidia-Karte kauft, erklärt sich ja mehr oder weniger damit einverstanden, daß besagte Hersteller ihre Linuxtreiber nicht quelloffen vertreiben.
> 
> 

 

... oder benoetigt aus irgend einem Grund eine Grafikkarte mit akzeptabler 3D-Leistung.

----------

## schachti

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen dass es andere Grafikkartenhersteller als Nvidia oder ATi gibt, zum Beispiel und gerade besonders Intel.
> 
> 

 

Also ich habe noch keine ordentliche AGP-Grafikkarte von Intel gesehen...

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Habe mir im Okt 2004 eine X800 gekauft und im März gab es noch keine Treiber die 3D irgendeiner Art konnten (Was ati jeden user selber rausfinden lies statt es dazuzuschreiben), mit Xorg std Treibern warn nur 60Hz möglich und koexistenz mit framebuffern ein Alptraum. 

Auf einen Punkt gebracht es war eine Frechheit sowas zu verkaufen, ich hab die X800 mit ziemlich großen Verlust bei ebay verkauft und mir ne Gf6600 geholt die auf anhieb ging und seitdem noch keinen Ärger gemacht hat.

Ich werde mir mit Sicherheit so schnell (niemals wieder) keine ati mehr kaufen und wenn sie halbsoviel kostet wie ne gleichschnelle nvidia, dabei 40° kälter ist und nach Veilchen riecht. Ati hat es wirklich geschaftt mich derart zu verärgern das ich seitdem ausnahmslos jedem der sich hw käuft von ati abrate, das hamse jetzt davon  :Razz: 

----------

## schachti

 *Ctrl+Alt+Del wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe mir im Okt 2004 eine X800 gekauft und im März gab es noch keine Treiber die 3D irgendeiner Art konnten (Was ati jeden user selber rausfinden lies statt es dazuzuschreiben), mit Xorg std Treibern warn nur 60Hz möglich und koexistenz mit framebuffern ein Alptraum. 
> 
> Auf einen Punkt gebracht es war eine Frechheit sowas zu verkaufen, ich hab die X800 mit ziemlich großen Verlust bei ebay verkauft und mir ne Gf6600 geholt die auf anhieb ging und seitdem noch keinen Ärger gemacht hat.
> ...

 

Sorry, aber da bist Du auch selbst schuld. Bevor man sich fuer viel Geld irgend eine Hardware kauft, prueft man doch, ob die das macht, was man will - und da ja bekanntermassen die Treiber oft Probleme machen bei Linux, ist das doch einer der Punkte, die man vor einem Hardwarekauf als erstes prueft. Natuerlich ist ATI selbst schuld, wenn sie durch dieses Verhalten Kunden verlieren (ich z. B. kaufe keine ATI Karten, weil ich weiss, wie schlecht der Linux-Support ist)...

----------

## chodo

 *Erlenmayr wrote:*   

> Warum das? emerge nvidia-kernel macht nichts anderes, als den Treiber zu installieren. Es hat aber den Vorteil, dass Portage von der Installation weiß und sauber wieder alles entfernen kann.

 Es ist schon witzig. Gentoo gilt ja als schwieriger als z.B. SuSE, aber was die Installation der Nvidia-Treiber angeht ist Gentoo bedeutend einfacher!  :Very Happy: 

@ Topic: Natürlich Nvidia. Zur Zeit Geforce 6600 GT.

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

@schachti

Ich hab die Karte einzig und allein für ein Spiel gekauft das eh nur unter Windows lief (Tribes Vengeance), nachdem das Spiel aber kacke und sehr unfertig war hat mich nix mehr bei windows gehalten  :Wink: 

----------

## MaTu

Die Unterstützung durch Nvidia ist nach anfänglicher Schwächen eindeutig besser.

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie man auf der Homepage von Nvidia voten konnte unter welchem Betreibssystem man die Karte verwendet und ob für Linux eigene Treiber angeboten werden sollen, deshalb finde ich es wirklich gut von Nvidia das diese Unterstützung vorhanden ist, wenn auch mit eigenen Paketen. ATI macht natürlich auch super GPU's aber solange es eine so halbherzige Unterstützung für Linux gibt, fällt die Entscheidung leicht.

----------

